# Red snapper with a yellow tag



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I caught a red snapper this weekend out at the avocet and it had a tag. Tag says please call for reward. 1 800 number. 
We kept the tag and I called, and they are sending me a free t shirt
. I thought I had really won something.
Anyone ever caught one with a tag?


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

I did last year, but never called it in.....I keep forgetting, think ill go do it now


----------



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

It is important we call them in. That proves they do live when released and it also gives them valuable information about the individual fish.


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

I just tried, they were closed....definitely will tomorrow. Was yours thru the fwc? My tag was red.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I caught an ARS last weekend that had a red tag on it. It was crusted over pretty good and couldn't read anything on the tag so I've got no number to call. Well at least I thought it was an ARS but they're endangered right? whats the chances I could've caught 15 ARS in a few minutes?
I'm sure it was a million dollar fish😢lol...


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Auburn tagged some that they were giving cash rewards for. Some had external and some have internal tags. Don't hold me to it but I think they were gonna give $200 dollars for the internal ones not that it would do any good now.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted



Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> Auburn tagged some that they were giving cash rewards for. Some had external and some have internal tags. Don't hold me to it but I think they were gonna give $200 dollars for the internal ones not that it would do any good now.


Oh crap, 
If someone hears about Auburn paying anything to anyone they'll be NCAA sanctions...


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Baker8425 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahahah


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

I caught a trigger fish with a tag last year Fwc sent me a nice shirt with a snapper on the back . I really like the shirt !! Want another LOL.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Fish N Tales said:


> I just tried, they were closed....definitely will tomorrow. Was yours thru the fwc? My tag was red.


Mine was yellow.


----------



## Planerpuller (Sep 20, 2012)

It would be nice if they would let you keep it and give up the shirt.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Baker8425 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I caught an ARS last weekend that had a red tag on it. It was crusted over pretty good and couldn't read anything on the tag so I've got no number to call. Well at least I thought it was an ARS but they're endangered right? whats the chances I could've caught 15 ARS in a few minutes?
> I'm sure it was a million dollar fish😢lol...


My tag was green when it came out of the water. I had to really work on it cleaning it up to read it. It was a yellow tag. FCC something


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Years ago I caught one off pcola with a tag and I called it in. They asked for my email address and later they sent me the data. The snapper was tagged about a 100 miles away a few years before.


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

So does it say on the tag that you have to remove the tag and throw it back?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

almo100 said:


> So does it say on the tag that you have to remove the tag and throw it back?


I guess we should have left it but I saw the word reward. So the tag was coming with me. The fish had to stay. They are going to send me the data with the t shirt in 8 to 10 weeks. Not sure why it would take so long to get my new free t shirt with a snapper picture on the back of it. Maybe I can where it before snapper season ends.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

"They" tag lots of fish. They just want the tag # and where,how and deep you caught it. Fish can be released.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

several years ago my dad and i participated in a volunteer tagging program. we actually got into it after catching a tagged snapper. anyway, we'd catch an ARS (believe it or not) and record info like location, length, weight, etc. our tags were yellow. every once in a while we'd get a letter (and i think we actually got one tag back) saying where the fish were caught again.

if memory serves...the ones we received info back on stayed relatively close (i.e. northern GOM mostly between the MS coast and Destin(ish) and they put on weight surprisingly quickly.


----------



## braines (Mar 7, 2013)

*Tags might get us a longer season. Report them!*

I've been on about 20 tagging trips with scientists from the Dauphin Island Sea Lab in the last five years. They use yellow tags. They've tagged thousands of fish off Alabama. 

They are conducting a study on survival of fish after they are caught and released. The results have everything to do with how long the red snapper season is. Basically, the Sea Lab results challenge basic assumptions about mortality in the red snapper fishery. 

The federal model used to set the snapper season suggests that few if any fish survive if caught in water more than 100 feet deep. The Sea Lab research shows the opposite. In fact, I've been on the boat when dozens of previously tagged fish have been recaptured in 150 feet of water. 

Every tagged fish that is reported after being caught is an important data point. Otherwise, the assumption is that the fish died due to fishing mortality or was disappeared from the fishery for other reasons.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

We have caught 3 snapper with tags in the last 2 years. Our last one was also at the Avocet. We just wrote the tag number, phone number to call and released the fish with the tag still on. To this date, I have never recieved my free shirts.


----------



## braines (Mar 7, 2013)

*As for the Auburn transmitter tagging, really cool.*

Someone mentioned the Auburn transmitter tagging program. I went out on one of their trips as well. 

That research is fascinating. They are catching snapper and surgically implanting transmitters inside them. Receivers in the water over various reefs record the comings and goings of the tagged fish. 

The research shows that snapper, especially bigger fish, migrate back and forth among a handful of reefs within a few miles of each other, sort of a home range. The research also showed that they tend to vacate shallower reefs in the winter, when the water drops, something any snapper fisherman has noticed. 

I went out with them in January. Water temp was 54 degrees, visibility about two feet. We dove and retrieved the transmitters at multiple sites. I've got pictures and video with the story below. My hats off to those folks for the work they do, because that was a cold and miserable day of diving. 

http://blog.al.com/live/2011/01/spying_on_snapper.html


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

jcasey said:


> We have caught 3 snapper with tags in the last 2 years. Our last one was also at the Avocet. We just wrote the tag number, phone number to call and released the fish with the tag still on. To this date, I have never recieved my free shirts.


I got the tag with me. So in 8 weeks I will be checking up on it . I would call them and bug them about the shirt.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

I did let them know that I haven't recieved one for the first 2. The lady just said that if I did not get one this time by May 18th, to call her back.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Caught one with yellow tag on the Avocet this year. They actually ask that you take the number and contact information, get a measurement but leave the tag in if you are going to release it.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

I've been on one of the auburn excursions as well... The research is very cool and they are fighting for less restrictive regulations, because they know the number of snapper out there is much larger than the feds think... I've also seen scamp with yellow tags in them while diving. never shot one as they were always too small. Pretty cool stuff though.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

We caught 2 snapper on the same trip with yellow tags about a month ago. Called it in and was told the same. A shirt and info on where/when the tag was placed. Pretty cool.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

*So the questions begs....*



Ron19 said:


> We caught 2 snapper on the same trip with yellow tags about a month ago. Called it in and was told the same. A shirt and info on where/when the tag was placed. Pretty cool.


If you prefer not to give the locations of tag & catch, how far in between?

Were they tagged on natural bottom and caught on a deployed reef or visa verse?

Reef to reef or natural bottom to natural bottom?

Curious on this one.

Thanks,

Jimmy


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

jjam said:


> If you prefer not to give the locations of tag & catch, how far in between?
> 
> Were they tagged on natural bottom and caught on a deployed reef or visa verse?
> 
> ...


Both were caught on the Chepanoc on natural bait. First one was a hoss, second was 18"

I haven't got the info from them yet. I will post soon as I do.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

caught a tagged cobia last year! called the # and gave the info and they never followed through with the shirt.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

caught my biggest flounder ever a few yrs ago 31in at least 9lbs at dauphin island had a red tag released her... that night called the number and my call was returned two days later was told the fish was over 8 yrs old and was tagged in sabine texas 6 yrs prior.. way cool!!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I consider myself to be pretty conservation minded, but with that said, it would have been hard for me to turn that one loose. My hats off to you.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Chapman5011 said:


> I caught a red snapper this weekend out at the avocet and it had a tag. Tag says please call for reward. 1 800 number.
> We kept the tag and I called, and they are sending me a free t shirt
> . I thought I had really won something.
> Anyone ever caught one with a tag?


Got my shirt yesterday in the mail. It was tagged in 2010 and only traveled less than 10 miles from where it was tagged
It had grow three inches to the length of 27 inches. We released him that day for someone to catch and keep another day.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Got mine yesterday. Both fish traveled less than 10 miles. Both only grew a few inches. Were tagged in 2010.


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Ron19 said:


> Got mine yesterday. Both fish traveled less than 10 miles. Both only grew a few inches. Were tagged in 2010.


Got mine 2 weeks so as well. Mine was off of OB, traveled less than 10 miles, tagged in 2010, only grew a few inches


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Got mine last friday. It was tagged in march of 2010 and traveled less than 10 miles and grew 2 inches.


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

I caught one with a green tag that said $100 reward and had a phone number. I called and the number was disconnected.:thumbdown:


----------

